# 30 Illegal Aliens Found In Raids



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

SPRINGFIELD,MA(abc40)--The nation has been wrestling with it for months and today the issue of illegal aliens hits close to home. Today thirty illegals were found in three separate raids in Springfield. State police were part of this operation along with federal postal inspectors and immigration agents. They raided three Springfield homes, just after dawn. It was like a scene from a border state but it happened right in the middle of Springfield. Illegal aliens, on their way to work, possibly at local farms, are questioned and arrested. Postal inspectors, immigration agents and state police hit three locations with federal search warrants just after sunrise. Inside all the homes they found sophisticated computer printing equipment, and a load of phony green cards and social security cards. Sending those cards to other people is mail fraud and that's why postal inspectors took the lead in this raid. But what happened next may shock you, after state police and postal inspectors did their jobs, _about half of the illegal aliens were released by the immigration agents and were back on the streets by seven am._ They were given a paper with a summons to an immigration hearing in Hartford sometime in the future. We did speak with postal inspectors in Boston, they confirmed the operation but offered few details because it's an ongoing investigation.

(Last updated on 06/07/06)


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

The POTUS says we "can't" arrest and deport all these people...."can't" means "won't".


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

*THE KEYS TO A JOB FOR ILLEGALS* 
THIS IS WHAT STATE POLICE AND POSTAL INSPECTORS FOUND WHEN THEY RAIDED THREE HOMES IN SPRINGFIELD JUST AFTER SUNRISE.

INCREDIBLY REAL LOOKING FAKES, GREEN CARDS AND SOCIAL SECURITY CARDS, THE KEY TO GETTING A JOB WHEN YOU'RE HERE ILLEGALLY.

A FEDERAL SEARCH WARRANT AWARDED TO POSTAL INSPECTORS OPENED THE DOORS TO WHAT APPEARS TO BE THREE SAFE HOUSES IN SPRINGFIELD FOR ILLEGAL ALIENS. OVER THIRTY OF THEM WERE DETAINED, BUT AFTER ABOUT AN HOUR, IMMIGRATION AND CUSTOMS ENFORCEMENT AGENTS ALLOWED HALF OF THEM TO LEAVE, CARRYING ONLY A PAPER SUMMONING THEM TO A HEARING IN FRONT OF AN IMMIGRATION JUDGE IN HARTFORD WHERE, IF THEY SHOW UP, THEY WILL BE DEPORTED.

BACK INSIDE THE SAFE HOUSES, STATE POLICE DETECTIVES FOUND BOGUS CAR TITLES FROM THE STATE OF TENNESSEE. A TENNESSEE LICENSE PLATE WAS ALSO NOT VALID. DOES THAT STATE RING A BELL?

LAST MONTH STATE POLICE PULLED OVER EIGHT CARS ON ROUTE 57 IN AGAWAM, ALL WITH ILLEGAL TENNESSEE PLATES, ALL WITH ILLEGAL ALIENS BEHIND THE WHEEL, ALL OF THE DRIVERS WITHOUT A VALID LICENSE.

IMMIGRATION AGENTS ONLY DETAINED ONE OF THE ILLEGALS. THE REST, LIKE TODAY'S, WERE ALLOWED TO WALK.

JIM POLITO, ABC40. 
(Last updated on 06/08/06)


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

just out of curiousity, what nationality are they?


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

we have anywhere between 20-30 living in a single tenement. they put locks on all the bedroom doors and rent them out two in each room, sometimes three. 

ICE doesn't care, the building dept. doesn't care, no one cares. When that big fire hits and 20 are dead then everyone will care. It's amazing how the big name businesses in the area hire these people by the truck full without any documentation or repercussions whatsoever.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Turn to on Shotgun News...great specials on 1000 count cases of .223 from Slovakia...beat the rush, order early and often. It's plain that the feds are not going to stop the invasion.

:BM:


----------

